# No luck



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Tried to catch my first coho at Webber dam. Tried spinners and lures but they were not interested. No one I talked to out there caught anything. Do they just stop caring to eat and only focus on spawning?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Don’t give up. They will smack at everything you are tossing at them... sometimes...when the moon and Jupiter are in line, and all is right in their world. You will certainly cast more than you catch, but when you get that hit, especially if you see it happen, it will all be worth it. 
It’s been pretty warm out, that doesn’t help a bit.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks vicious I'll definitely keep trying

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

They will get snappier if the water temps drop. This warm weather certainly kills the bite.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

That first one will be the greatest. Still remember my first "legal" one from Webber, caught on a Little Cleo. Spinners are always king there, used to do real good back in the late 90's. Don't get there much anymore. Waxworms are a good go to as well, floated on a jig. Bath water and salmon are not a good combo, next week's cooler temperatures should bring it on.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

It also helps to have a wide variety of colors and sizes. I would add that I have always done better at webber at first light. Luv fishing that place, awesome dam


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for the tips guys I’ll definitely be back out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttonfly (Oct 28, 2002)

Can anyone let us know how high the water is after all of this rain?


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Yesterday afternoon i could just barely see the tops of a few of the steel posts that are just downstream of the powerplant/coffer pond. Too high for my liking so i didn't stay long.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Edgewalker7 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys I’ll definitely be back out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was a TON of fish around that general area on Tues fyi. With all this cold weather and rain I would bet there will be even more very shortly


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

hey button,most use usgs waterwatch as a reference.below ionia its very high


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

So I’m heading out the 6th street tmwr but the river is like 12 feet high or something like that according to reports should I stay with the usual 1 oz weight with spawn or wax worms or shrimp just from shore
Or should I throw spinners and cranks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I would take everything you might need, since the walk to your vehicle is about 50 yards, tops. Not sure I'd use 1oz weights, but I'd have them, just in case. And spawn. Yes, take spawn, for sure. Fall Steelies are egg-eating gluttons, so take spawn.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Alr thanks I need to stock up the freezer with eggs for the winter steelhead season so I’ll smoke up some mudsharks if I have too


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

I was out to Webber last night. Not much going on there. The waters about a foot deeper than last time I was there and moving faster. No catch but I did find a no.5 mepps hanging in a tree and a bait knife amongst some trash around a campfire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Gotta love free gear.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lol waders are paying for themselves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Edge what side of the river did u fish? Did the have the flood gates open by chance ?


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lower side. I don’t think any gates were open.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

K, tnks


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

I’m gonna try the rogue river after work since it’s near by. Got some spawn sacs already tied up from hilltop sports to try out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Here’s where I tried floating these egg sacs. Nothing. I must be in the wrong places at right time and the right places on the wrong time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Edgewalker7 said:


> I’m gonna try the rogue river after work since it’s near by. Got some spawn sacs already tied up from hilltop sports to try out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 with the water drop, u should do ok, there's steel moving up the grand, ,,,,good luck go gitum


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Edgewalker7 said:


> I’m gonna try the rogue river after work since it’s near by. Got some spawn sacs already tied up from hilltop sports to try out.
> 
> Just a heads up, that river is an unmentionable. I personally don't care, but some guys may, so saving you the trouble.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

What’s an unmentionable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

If you look at the top of each trout section, they list the rivers that you can mention and talk about, meaning revealing what river you fished. If it's not listed, they ask you do not mention what river you were on. 

Welcome to the site man! I fish that river a lot too. Keep working, you'll find em.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

At Webber last night. No salmon but I caught a lot of bass on spinners










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Edgewalker7 said:


> At Webber last night. No salmon but I caught a lot of bass on spinners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See anything jumping or rolling?


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Once I saw big wake after something jumped but I didn’t see what it was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Well guys been wading the river since 6am. Still some ****** luck. Time to call it a day and head home.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Went to webber for an hr or so and got 2 really quick. Both were boots and starting to show decay. Both came on pink/pink spinners. Both were let go to go do their thing. Bottom side of dam about 100' down. Did see a few swimming around and what looked to be a pretty nice steel jump. Thinking this will conclude my grand river salmon season. Had fun the few times I got out. Salmon definitely won this year lol. Waiting for atlantics to start showing up in #s... gl boys and girls, tight lines and stay safe.

Burgundy


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm officially demotivated. Spent a few hours at Webber and once again nothing not even a nibble. I think I'm done for while. All the money I've spent these trips I could have just hired a charter on the great lakes. I understand I'm new to this but god damn. Months of serious attempts and not one bite. I need to go get another big pike to get my spirits back. At least I know where those are and how to catch them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Edgewalker7 said:


> I'm officially demotivated. Spent a few hours at Webber and once again nothing not even a nibble. I think I'm done for while. All the money I've spent these trips I could have just hired a charter on the great lakes. I understand I'm new to this but god damn. Months of serious attempts and not one bite. I need to go get another big pike to get my spirits back. At least I know where those are and how to catch them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Keep trying, I promise it will pay off. Gotta switch ALOT. I throw offerings for 5-10 mins. If no bites I switch or move. I can't tell you how many days I've gotten down to the very last spinner in my box and that's exactly what they wanted. Keep the faith, they are there... gl


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Ya, no quitting. There will be fish in there( silver ones) till next spring. I used to wade that whole area, up and down through all that slower water. Spinners, spinners, and more spinners. Lots of fishless trips, lost lures, burned up gas. Don't give up dude, it will happen.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I feel ya, I have six boxes FULL of different types and colors of spinners.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Edgewalker7 said:


> I'm officially demotivated. Spent a few hours at Webber and once again nothing not even a nibble. I think I'm done for while. All the money I've spent these trips I could have just hired a charter on the great lakes. I understand I'm new to this but god damn. Months of serious attempts and not one bite. I need to go get another big pike to get my spirits back. At least I know where those are and how to catch them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 there's more steel coming every day,


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Alright. I'll follow the advice you guys give. What size spinners do you guys like? I have small ones and up to musky size spinners.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Edgewalker7 said:


> Alright. I'll follow the advice you guys give. What size spinners do you guys like? I have small ones and up to musky size spinners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


#4 mepps style. If you want to see what some of the locals use you could go to the local shop (Old Man of the River in Lyons) and look at what he has, but closed on Mondays.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Is a no.5 too big? I got quite a few of those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't be afraid to try those #5, caught many fish on them. You reel those in for a few hours and your arms are definitely gonna feel it, lol. High stained water are good for that bigger size. Keep at it, your luck will turn.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh just FYI a guy near where I was limited out in 2 hours then just catch and release after that. He was floating wax worms on a little blue jighead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Congrats on the success Edgewalker. They start coming easier now. That is a dandy of a first steelhead.


----------



## Edgewalker7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Trout King said:


> Congrats on the success Edgewalker. They start coming easier now. That is a dandy of a first steelhead.


Hey. Thanks! I’m satisfied. Even that’s my last steel for the season, I’m ok with that. I’m enjoying just being out there. On another note, there just too many people out there now. There was 10 cars this morning and it’s monday 
Seems the fish are being more careful. I think I’ll wait till the crowds die down a bit or look for a more remote spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> Thanks for the reports. You can always catch & release.


I always thought i would be less of a man if i didn't send a pic of my limit on a stringer to all my buds.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Bah...you're less of man unless your nemesis becomes part of you. Eat 'em, they're not native.

Besides, that's why they're planted.


----------

